

Elasticsearch 1.4.0 and 1.3.5 released - vwelling
http://www.elasticsearch.org/blog/elasticsearch-1-4-0-released/

======
vwelling
Good to see they're taking the resiliency issues as those pointed out by Aphyr
in his Call me maybe series ([http://aphyr.com/posts/317-call-me-maybe-
elasticsearch](http://aphyr.com/posts/317-call-me-maybe-elasticsearch))
seriously.

